# XYZ Mia



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

... Where is that cracka?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Swfl (Sep 9, 2013)

Washing my new yacht


----------



## s2h (Sep 9, 2013)

School...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hes been sold im into the sex trade... poor guy. That pt 141 experiment went all wrong


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

Lucky sombitch


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2013)

On a bender with GFR


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably actually going to the gym.


----------



## s2h (Sep 9, 2013)

I know the truth...and I'm gonna share it....those supposed snipers beheading the Al Queso rebels in Syria....well there not Syrians....

Its XYZ....swift...silent...and deadly like the Cpts farts...

So there it is....pray for his safe return.....god bless the XYZ-SA


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

I hear that him and his old pals decided to tour again....

OFFICIAL XYZ - 80'S HARD ROCK BAND ON TOUR!


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 9, 2013)

He pm'd me about a place in San Francisco were they prep you with laxatives and have 2 thai boys give you a blumkin. He was only going to visit for the weekend but now hes packing up and moving there


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 10, 2013)

XYZ found a little slice of heaven for himself named Sergio and he's gonna be out of touch for a while, He said he never thought it would happen but he's in love!


----------



## s2h (Sep 10, 2013)

New XYZ news...he is actually going to perform with the Jackson 4 to make em the Jackson 5 again...

No more ABC only XYZ....


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2013)

.....


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2013)

That is a nasty looking bitch ^^^


----------



## s2h (Sep 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That is a nasty looking bitch ^^^



It has balls....


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> he pm'd me about a place in san francisco were they prep you with laxatives and have 2 thai boys give you a blumkin. He was only going to visit for the weekend but now hes packing up and moving there



lmfao


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 16, 2013)

cube789 said:


>



I have no idea what this has to do with anything... but I really like it.... thanks cube.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Sep 16, 2013)

Where did he go?...maybe abducted by aliens or even worse WP...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2013)

s2h said:


> Where did he go?...maybe abducted by aliens or even worse WP...



Forced to pay full price, undiscounted, no freebies!


----------



## s2h (Sep 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Forced to pay full price, undiscounted, no freebies!



Its all good for the GMP gearz....


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## oufinny (Sep 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> Where did he go?...maybe abducted by aliens or even worse WP...



Force fed Thai lady boy gears from WP that are weak and overpriced, I can't think of a worse hell.  Oh wait, hearing his broken Engrish all day, that's it.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 6, 2013)

wtf happened to him?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2013)

No idea, I tried e-mailing him and the accounts were disabled.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2013)

^^ thats odd and a bit troubling

not that I have any stake in it either way

I would imagine that would at least mean he isn't deceased. Usually everything becomes ghost accounts when that happens.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 6, 2013)

That's not good.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 6, 2013)

did he also received ay's mtr?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> did he also received ay's mtr?



Could be...but I didn't sell it to him.  Maybe he took Saney's leftovers.


----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2013)

.......   I think XYZ is attending a family reunion ..





​


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I took those and they were good!!



So not bunk hey?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 7, 2013)

He was talking about going to Amsterdam... maybe he taking up residency. Wouldnt blame him, wish I would have gotten the evite tho


----------



## cube789 (Oct 8, 2013)

he's started a new business venture

Circumcisions for UK Male Infants Boys and Men in the UK at Circumcision Centre

Captn is gonna be so jelly


----------



## cube789 (Oct 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> He was talking about going to Amsterdam... maybe he taking up residency. Wouldnt blame him, wish I would have gotten the evite tho



I'll be there in 4 weeks


----------



## SheriV (Oct 8, 2013)

someone take me to switzerland pls


----------



## oufinny (Oct 8, 2013)

cube789 said:


> he's started a new business venture
> 
> Circumcisions for UK Male Infants Boys and Men in the UK at Circumcision Centre
> 
> Captn is gonna be so jelly



This is pretty high on the list of most fucked up shit I have read on here.  I applaud you, strong work!


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2013)

oufinny said:


> This is pretty high on the list of most fucked up shit I have read on here.  I applaud you, strong work!



Whats wrong with a circimcision? Unless you like looking like an anteater.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats wrong with a circimcision? Unless you like looking like an anteater.



Clearly you're a jew.  I like my foreskin, thanks.


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Clearly you're a jew.  I like my foreskin, thanks.



My cawk is beautful.


----------



## sneedham (Oct 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> My cawk is beautful.


 hhhmmmm...Tempting but I will not say send pics to prove....I do not want to get negged into the red....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 8, 2013)

pics or its all lies


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> pics or its all lies



Im probably too small for your taste.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im probably too small for your taste.



Dont sell yourself short. Your a man amoung boys


----------



## SheriV (Oct 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im probably too small for your taste.




I'm not sure how to take this


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm not sure how to take this



Hopefully in the backdoor.


----------



## charley (Oct 8, 2013)

A man asks a Rabbi, "Do you charge for circumcisions?"  The Rabbi says, "No, but I keep the tips."


----------



## charley (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm not sure how to take this





bigmoe65 said:


> Hopefully in the backdoor.



I mean it was like you were trying to set him up of this...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm off my game today! you know why!!!

*sobs*


----------



## sneedham (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in for further discussion of backdoor, front door, side door, little, big... Just keep it rolling...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm off my game today! you know why!!!
> 
> *sobs*



I should have been more liberal with the lube. I am sorry.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## charley (Oct 19, 2013)

She could use an 'over the shoulder boulder holder'......[thx cube]


----------



## s2h (Oct 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> someone take me to switzerland pls



nudes and i get the jet ready...


----------



## s2h (Oct 20, 2013)

XYZ update:

he didnt make the jackson 5 reunion tour...kept saying XYZ not ABC

not in Holland there..i checked with my peeps

rumor has it he is GH15....truth??


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 20, 2013)

last time we spoke he was just getting back after some major accident..i put him on my organic diet and few weeks later he disappeared..i just hope that gf butter didnt killed him


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> nudes and i get the jet ready...


seems fair


----------



## Watson (Oct 24, 2013)

he put himself away for xmas, he will be back in the new year.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 24, 2013)

s2h said:


> XYZ update
> rumor has it he is GH15....truth??



Interesting theory...fella...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2013)

I have only just learnt of the GH-15


----------



## SheriV (Oct 24, 2013)

I had to google it


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 24, 2013)

The rumors of who he is is internet lore.  Hes not american english thats all I know for certain.  The old rumor was that it was nasser


----------



## s2h (Oct 24, 2013)

He may be from the US of A....typing style could be a image persona.type.thing....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 24, 2013)

s2h said:


> He may be from the US of A....typing style could be a image persona.type.thing....




I.guess that could be,,,... fella. 

maybe its azza... hes got good bs skills

dieseljimmy approved


----------



## Bowden (Oct 24, 2013)

Well fuck.
The last BB board sanctuary that was free of GH15 comments has been breached.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 24, 2013)

off to search out the lore on other forums....


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 24, 2013)

Griffith said:


> he put himself away for xmas, he will be back in the new year.....




^^^there's one that rose from the dead..though azza finally found you


----------



## Watson (Oct 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^there's one that rose from the dead..though azza finally found you



my cats pregnant and the toilet wont flush so im guessing he came while i was away....


----------



## cube789 (Oct 25, 2013)

lols good to have you back Paul


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

cube789 said:


> lols good to have you back Paul


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 25, 2013)

I miss the meltdown's XYZ would induce into the weak minded members of IM.  I'm doing my best to compensate for the void he has left.


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Oct 26, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I miss the meltdown's XYZ would induce into the weak minded members of IM.  I'm doing my best to compensate for the void he has left.



xyz gave me at least 250million rep, god i miss him, hope hes ok in trannyland and has lots of antibiotics and lube (jk)

u sir was also the first neg i ever got, 

reps for the fact u said u was a cop once lmao


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2013)

XYZ gave me my only infraction during my 8 years on this board so fuck him.  And fuck you guys for missing him.


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2013)

Guys I'm sorry about that last post, I've been acting quite unreasonable lately.  You guys didn't deserve that.


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2013)

No fuck you guys though


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 27, 2013)

Someone forgot to take his lithium meds this morning.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2013)

heckler7 said:


>



Which one are you?


----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 27, 2013)

njc said:


> Which one are you?


I don't lift hope that helps


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I don't lift hope that helps



I can't figure out why the guy in the middle isn't hard?


----------



## Watson (Oct 30, 2013)

njc said:


> I can't figure out why the guy in the middle isn't hard?



hemorrhoids....


----------



## XYZ (Nov 11, 2013)

Sil, Cube and Captn'

The true O.G.'s.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Sil, Cube and Captn'
> 
> The true O.G.'s.



Gender reassignment surgery was a success? Man we've missed you brother!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 11, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Sil, Cube and Captn'
> 
> The true O.G.'s.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Sil, Cube and Captn'
> 
> The true O.G.'s.




missed you! hope you stayed busy


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 11, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## charley (Nov 11, 2013)

XYZ;

[IMG said:
			
		

> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSk44r_WLda7VRaPEEdXv6glZgG_9DY5vEKn7G6QVQfCQ8-cSSRdQ[/IMG]


----------



## Watson (Nov 14, 2013)

and hes turned his back on us again............

jk lolz


----------

